# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SOS! 1 rat, 1 maman, 14 juniors & 19 adultes, EUTHA VEN 8/04

## SarahC

*Diffusion OK sur sites de protection animale,*  *sauf FACEBOOK* 

*Pour info,* *15, 16, 17  18 sont les chats de la semaine passée; ils sont en grand danger!* 

*Et non non, détrompez vous, la liste n'est pas complète, il en manque encore une tournée...*
*Que nous aurons ce soir ou demain, selon ....

Quand je parlais récemment de "seuls, nous ne faisons rien",* *vous comprendrez aisément que là, si nous n'avons pas d'aide, et si on ne peut pas compter sur chacun d'entre vous, cela voudra dire DES MORTS, et pas qu'un seul? 
*
*En gros, je ne me répèterai pas, il nous faut de l'aide, quelle qu'elle soit, mais pas à la dernière minute, c'est ingérable, et je ne le ferai pas seule, déjà parce que c'est infaisable, et ensuite parce que là, on ne peut pas garantir leurs vies si tout ne se reposait que sur une personne. 

**Cela ne repose jamais sur "un seul".... La responsabilité de leur arrivée dans ces lieux, celle-là non plus, elle ne vient pas "toute seule"!!! Mais ne leur laissons pas payer le prix fort car d'autres humains, indignes ou irresponsables ont décidé de les larguer là, à leur triste sort!* 
*
Je compte sur chacun d'entre vous, n'attendez pas, que ce soit ici, par mail ou en MP, DITES NOUS DE SUITE ce que vous pouvez faire pour eux, pour elle, pour lui!!! MERCI! 
*

*VOICI LA LISTE DES CHATS EN DANGER DE MORT CETTE SEMAINE! COMPLETEE CE SOIR, JE LE RAPPELLE!!!*


*1) mâle roux et blanc, âge?, sociable mais ne supporte pas le box
*_(abandon)_*

2) femelle 4 ans noire sociable

3) X persan mâle 8 ans gris sociable 
*_(a besoin d'un toilettage)_*

4) femelle 2 ans noire et blanche   2 chatons d'environ 2 semaines, sociables
*_(sortante ce jour)_*

5) femelle 10 mois noire un peu craintive
6) femelle 1 an brun tabby blanc un peu craintive
7) mâle 3 ans noir et blanc un peu craintif FIV+
*_étaient ensemble_ *

8) mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an un peu craintif

9) femelle 4 ans brun tabby un peu craintive FIV+ 

10) femelle 7 mois noire et blanche un peu craintive

11) mâle 2 ans noir un peu craintif

15) Mâle, 2/3 ans, noir, craintif FIV+

16) Mâle noir, 1/2 ans, craintif FIV+

17) Mâle, 10 mois, gris tabby et blanc, craintif FIV+*

*18) Mâle roux tabby blanc, 1/2 ans (poils mi-longs) craintif
*_n'a pas pu sortir la semaine passée, car "oublié"..._ 


*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:
*
*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge), PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaire, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES*

________________________
*Diffusion ok,*  *sauf FACEBOOK* 
(rien n'empêche les assocs ou refuge de poster indépendamment de ce sujet afin de chercher des FA "dans l'absolu", sans reprendre les termes de ce SOS par contre).


*N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE POUR VOUS MANIFESTER, ILS ONT DEJA PASSE TROP DE TEMPS LA DEDANS !!!*

*CONTACT: [email=sarahcahlan@gmail.com:24zh4ww1]sarahcahlan@gmail.com[/email:24zh4ww1]*
(mail auquel adresser vos statuts et vos propositions, notamment)
_Je ne suis pas seule pour gérer la liste, différents "contacts support" interviendront au fil du sujet...._


*EUTHANASIE DE CES CHATS CE JEUDI 07/04, PR SUIVANTS, CE SERA VENDREDI 08/04!!*

----------


## marymais

Toujours dispo , j'avais rempli contrat de fa et avait envoyé les statuts de l'association sara,

je suis dans le 42 ,

pas de fiv +

----------


## twinky

Je peux avoir le questionnaire comme ça si un jour un correspond on perd pas de temps .

----------


## SarahC

> Toujours dispo , j'avais rempli contrat de fa et avait envoyé les statuts de l'association sara,
> 
> je suis dans le 42 ,
> 
> pas de fiv +


Il faut un co voit en ta direction, en as-tu un? Ce WE, car au delà, pas de possibilité de stockage.

----------


## SarahC

> Je peux avoir le questionnaire comme ça si un jour un correspond on perd pas de temps .


Venise nest pas en Italie, Julie et Pam, et Querida gèrent cet aspect là. Vais élargir car elles ne sont pas dispos tout le temps, mais pr le moment, il faudra attendre qu'elles se connectent, ou mieux, leur envoyer un MP av votre mail, afin qu'elles vous envoient cela. C'est un support standard, c'est vraiment juste pr gagner du temps pr le passer aux assoc. 

Ah, et comme là, j'ai pas mal de réunions, j'invite tout "habitué" à répondre aux questions des nouveaux, car c'est souvent des choses que vous connaissez!

----------


## Jade01

*MP de masse en cours*   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## twinky

Ok je les contacte.

----------


## marymais

> Envoyé par marymais
> 
> Toujours dispo , j'avais rempli contrat de fa et avait envoyé les statuts de l'association sara,
> 
> je suis dans le 42 ,
> 
> pas de fiv +
> 
> 
> Il faut un co voit en ta direction, en as-tu un? Ce WE, car au delà, pas de possibilité de stockage.



non désolé , ce weekend je suis à Lyon saint priest ,

alors si qqun fait RP =  LYON ca peut être plus simple ,

je peux chercher un covoit dans la partie recherche de covoit , qu'en dis tu?

----------


## cecile625

> Ok je les contacte.


j'ai le questionnaire, passe moi ton mail en MP  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Jade01

*MP de masse faits*   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## SarahC

Marymais, idéalement, ce serait bien que le chat ne soit pas "promené" trop souvent, car s'il part de Lyon, pr aller chez toi ensuite, après la fourrière, ça fera bcp. Si on pouvait limiter un peu les trajets, ce serait l'idéal. Et pr faire suite à ta conversation av l'un de mes contacts, je n'ai aucune garantie d'un coryza ou autre, ils peuvent avoir des parasites, etc, c'est pour cela que nous fonctionnons tjs par quarantaine, principe de précaution. 

Cécile, formulaire? Lequel? Car il a changé en cours de route.

----------


## SarahC

Me déconnecte, merci à toute personne qui se sent de le faire de prendre le relais d'ici là

----------


## cecile625

> Cécile, formulaire? Lequel? Car il a changé en cours de route.


reçu ce matin de la part de Venise, donc j'imagine que c'est the new one   :eyebrows:

----------


## alexounette78

suis dans le groupe 78 et 75 et je n'ai pas reçu le mp de masse est-ce normal ? Du coup on peut être plusieurs dans ce cas!!

PROMESSES DE DONS

20  (Alexounette78)

TOTAL DONS: 20 

----------


## melusine23

> suis dans le groupe 78 et 75 et je n'ai pas reçu le mp de masse est-ce normal ? Du coup on peut être plusieurs dans ce cas!!


Perso, mp de masse bien reçu (groupe 75)




> *PROMESSES DE DONS*
> 
> 20  (Alexounette78)
> 20  (melusine23)
> 
> *TOTAL DONS: 40 *

----------


## Verlaine

Merci pour ces nouvelles. Je n'ai pas regardé les photos, c'est bien de les avoir mises en spoiler, là, je ne me sens pas. Mais je sais que ses pattes vont prendre du temps à guérir. Ce qui est bien, c'est qu'elle se déplace et surtout, qu'elle mange!
Encore merci de tous les bons soins que tu lui prodigues, sans toi, elle ne serait plus là.   ::

----------


## Sév51

> Quelques nouvelles de  Hope, les croutes de 3 de ses pattes tombent et les bobos sont de plus en plus petits   k: 
> En revanche pour sa patte qui était abîmée depuis le début (photo avec le cathéter), la croute s'est soulevée et dessous pas très beau.


 les plaies sont bien nettes et propres, mais assez profondes   :? 
une fois qu'elles seront bien refermées, tu pourrais peut-être appliquer du gel d'aloe véra pour que la peau se répare plus vite...
en tous les cas   :merci:   pour tout ce que tu fais pour elle

----------


## BBJPDS

> [spoiler:13v3pjyx][/spoiler:13v3pjyx]
> 
> [spoiler:13v3pjyx][/spoiler:13v3pjyx] oui, c'est bien le tendon que l'on voit


Oh la vache    ::   . Et cette pauvre patte tondue, on dirait (sans faire d'anthropomorphisme) un bras humain. Heureusement que tu es là pour la peitte Hope, Kabou !   :bisous2:  Merci pour les photos -même si elle sont dures, elles sont utiles : elles rendent compte de l'évolution.   :amour:

----------


## sydney21

> *8) mâle brun tabby blanc 1 an un peu craintif
> 
> *


Le loulou est arrivé à la maison dimanche dernier après avoir fini sa quarantaine, voici une tite photo de Pacco (période oblige    ::   )




Un peu troutrouille le bonhomme, par contre se laisse caresser sans pb. Je teste pour la 1è fois les RC Calm, j'espère que ce sera efficace !    ::

----------


## momo

Petite HOPE est bien courageuse malgrès toutes les misères qu elle a   ::   ::   ::  
 :merci:  Kabou de prendre soin de cette petite puce   ::

----------


## Lady92

Courage petite Hope, tu arrives au bout de tes peines....

Qu'est ce qu'il est beau aussi Monsieur Pacco  :amour:  j'espère qu'il va rapidement se détendre

----------


## Verlaine

Oh que oui il est beau Pacco! Y'a du lourd chez toi!  :amour3:

----------


## alexounette78

merci pour les nouvelles de tous les loulous et de la petite Hope, une fois de plus pas reçu les avertissements grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## SarahC

> merci pour les nouvelles de tous les loulous et de la petite Hope, une fois de plus pas reçu les avertissements grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Perso, pr suivre, je vais ds ma boite mail, mais SURTT, je passe après ici sur mon profil:

Informations | Préférences | Signature | Avatar | Amis et ignorés | *Sujets surveillés* | Favoris | Fonctions dans la Protection Animale

Et je vais ds mes sujets surveillés, comme cela je ne râte rien (mais c vrai que je ne le fais que qd j'y pense, et ça serait vraiment mieux que les alertes marchent! Mais si une fois tu as lu ton alerte sans te connecter, tu n'auras plus d'alerte pr le prochain message posté, ça, oui, c marqué ds le mail que tu reçois).

----------


## alexounette78

oui je sais tout ça, mais quand je reçois plein d'autres alertes du coup je n'ai pas en tête toutes les alertes  :lol2:  et je ne me dis pas qu'il en manque  :hein:   quand je n'en reçois plus une seule alors là je vais dans mes sujets surveillés

----------


## sydney21

> Oh que oui il est beau Pacco! Y'a du lourd chez toi!  :amour3:


Pour l'instant j'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir une jolie statue dans ma SDB, chez lui il n'y a que ses yeux qui bougent    ::   , je ne l'ai encore jamais vu debout sur ses 4 pattes   :ange2: 
Il attend la nuit quand je suis couchée pour aller vider sa gamelle et utiliser la litière.
Mais par contre il n'est pas méchant pour 2 sous et je le caresse tous les jours pour l'habituer au contact.

----------


## kabou94

Quelques images plus gaies de la petite Hope, la plaie de sa patte se referme bien et elle joue....  :amour:   ::

----------


## melusine23

Suis peut-être pas douée... je n'arrive pas à accéder à la vidéo de Hope, on me répond "vidéo privée"...    ::

----------


## Sév51

*Kabou* ça bug, quand on clique pour lire la vidéo, on a un message "_cette vidéo est privée_"      ::  
En tous les cas ravie de savoir qu'elle joue et que sa blessure cicatrise bien    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## kabou94

> Suis peut-être pas douée... je n'arrive pas à accéder à la vidéo de Hope, on me répond "vidéo privée"...


Non c'est moi qui ne suis pas douée, j'avais indiqué privé...  :boulet: 
tu peux réessayer à présent

----------


## melusine23

Génial! qu'es-ce que c'est bon de la voir comme ça, quelle progression incroyable depuis les premières photos!
Kabou, tu as encore fait des miracles...
J'en ai qui font pareil à la maison, genre "hop je mets un coup dans ce truc... HEIN mais ça bouge, attends, je t'en remets un coup, et... ah tiens ma patte,, tiens y a une tâche là, hop léchouille... ah mais non j'étais en train de jouer moi!".
Et cette bouille à la fin quand elle relève le museau vers toi!
MAGNIFIQUE  :amour:   ::   :amour:   ::

----------


## BBJPDS

::   Je confirme : Ça maaaaaaa   ::   aaarche !! Dans tous les sens du terme   :danse:  ! Elle est super douée pour la rééduc, la p'tite Hope!   :amour3:  Bravo Kabou, je crois aussi qu't'es une SUPER  thérapeute    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## BBJPDS

::   Je confirme : Ça maaaaaaa   ::   aaarche !! Dans tous les sens du terme   :danse:  ! Elle est super douée pour la rééduc, la p'tite Hope!   :amour3:  Bravo Kabou, je crois aussi qu't'es une SUPER  thérapeute    :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Lady92

INCROYABLE, c'est génial... vous êtes formidables toutes les 2... Quelle progression, je n'en reviens pas, c'est époustouflant    ::

----------


## alexounette78

whaou difficile de retenir ses larmes devant cette vidéo. mais quel bonheur de la voir ainsi, même si la bichette a encore du chemin à faire. Mille mercis Kabou pour elle.    ::

----------


## Sév51

Que du bonheur de voir* Hope*   :kao3:   jouer ainsi !
Quelle battante   :applause2:

----------


## momo

:merci:  et quel bonheur de voir HOPE jouer...c est trop cool   ::   ::   ::  
Kabou tu es   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## CathyMini

C'est hallucinant de voir Hope jouer aussi facilement. Elle est craquante   :amour3: 
Merci nounou Kabou    ::

----------


## Verlaine

Bravo Kabou!!! La vidéo de Hope est hallucinante! Dire qu'elle était mourante et qu'elle est maintenant pleine de vie. C'est un miracle!

[scroll:2zgp0aq6] ::   ::   ::   *VIVE HOPE  KABOU*   ::   ::   :: [/scroll:2zgp0aq6]

----------


## NoémieBelligCandule

Oh là làààà!! Trop fort!! Comme c'est émouvant, comme c'est beau, comme c'est génial de voir petit pin's Hope jouer comme un VRAI chat!! Youpiii!! Bravo HOPE, bravo KABOU!!   ::   ::  

Merci pour elle!!

Et pis alors ce regard quand elle redresse la tête à la fin de la vidéo...    ::

----------


## Erable_Rouge

Merci Kabou 94 pour la petite Hope. Quelle joie de voir la voir ainsi, vivante, un vrai chat, elle qui revient de loin et semblait si proche de passer de l'autre côté. C'est un combat réussi

----------


## querida

Merci Kabou, pour cette vidéo, et pour ce que tu fais pour notre belle petite Hope !    ::  

Lors de sa sortie fourrière, j'en avais les larmes aux yeux, là idem en voyant la vidéo, mais inutile de préciser que je préfère de loin ces larmes là, de joie et de soulagement !!   :amour:

----------


## Lusiole

Oh lala, c'est juste génial   ::   !

----------


## BBJPDS

Ce qui est génial aussi, c'est qu'on peut montrer à nos conjoints dubitatifs la PREUVE PAR A + B de pourquoi ça vaut le coup de contribuer à les sortir de fourrière, de ne pas les laisser tomber -même si ça semble perdu d'avance. Et même si ça implique quelques contraintes (enfin, quand je dis "quelques" je ne pense pas à Kabou, parce que là, mieux vaut ne plus penser en termes de "contraintes") . Mais bon, en ce qui me concerne, mon mari a été touché. Donc *double merci Kabou et Hope*, vous avez bien fait avancer mes (nos) affaires    :Embarrassment: k:  Bisous à toutes les 2   :bisous2:

----------


## lorion

Alcatraz va bien, on continue le traitement pour sa teigne. Il rejoindra esther normalement le 13/05.

----------


## elmine

Salut! Quelques news de la petite famille en FA!

Après quelques semaines difficiles Maman Pepper semble s'être vraiment détendue depuis ce we. Elle sort de la chambre, s'approche très près de moi, ne grogne plus. Je n'ose pas encore la toucher (ses attaques ont laissés quelques traces sur mes pieds  ) mais cela ne saurait tarder.

La pauvre passe son temps à courir après ses filles, et à les rappeler avec des miaulements déchirants, lesquels sont bien entendus parfaitement ignorés par les deux pestes.  

Les chtiottes pètent le feu, courent dans tout l'appart, et cherchent quels bêtises ajouter à leur palmarès. Ginger est la plus dégourdie, la première à nous avoir approché, la moins accro à sa maman. Elle me fait toujours des frayeurs à grimper partout, version "varappe je tiens d'une seule patte"!  
Ginseng est un peu plus calme, très câline, et très fan des peluches, chaussures et de tout ce qui peut servir à faire un match de catch. Elle trempe ses pattes dans la gamelle d'eau et se lave avec... 

Elles ont commencés hier à grignoter des croquettes!!  

Quelques photos quand même   :

Ginger qui roule toujours des yeux comme des billes!  



En train de faire la nouille sur le canap.



Ginseng essaye d'attraper sa queue, mais la méchante ne se laisse pas faire... 


Ginseng à l'attaque du nounours!


Maman garde ses distances mais surveille de loin.  


Euuuuh oui c'est un peu le dawa. Je précise que la litière répandue est une bonne chose, puisque c'est la preuve que les naines sont propres!!!

----------


## sydney21

Trop jolies les 2 puces ! Je pense qu'elle ne feront pas long feu lorsqu'elles seront en âge d'être adoptées...   ::

----------


## alexounette78

dis donc merveilles en puissance et le regard de la maman s'est adoucie   ::

----------


## elmine

Ha mais je confirme la maman s'est carrément adoucie!    Pour être honnête je pense que maintenant le blocage vient de moi, je la surveille comme du lait sur le feu et fais un bond de deux mètre dès quelle remue un poil...  

J'ai du mal à interpréter ses signaux dès le début (elle attaquait sans aucun signe annonciateur) et chat échaudé craint l'eau froide! Mais promis je vais me lancer!!

----------


## Lusiole

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles !
Contente que la maman se soit adoucie. Les trois Supernanas sont adorables !

----------


## eva53

Bonjour,

Des nouvelles de ma p'tite minette, finalement baptisée "Carmélita"



Ben, pas beaucoup d'évolution ! Elle squatte le haut de l'armoire, descend seulement la nuit ou furtivement dans la journée. La nuit, elle joue avec les jeux que je lui laisse et a l'air de pas mal circuler. Elle mange bien et jusque là , était super propre , mais cette nuit, elle a fait 2 pipis sur le lit ! 

Ma question aux spécialistes : est-ce que je la laisse tranquille et j'attends qu'elle descende toute seule ou est-ce qu'il faut que je limite ses cachettes pour la forcer à descendre un peu ? Sachant que quand je m'approche un peu, elle gronde et met les oreilles en arrière !

Elle prend du zylkène depuis 3 semaines , par contre, les RC calm, ça la fait vomir, même mélangées. Merci d'avance pour vos conseils !

----------


## Sév51

> Bonjour,
> Des nouvelles de ma p'tite minette, finalement baptisée "Carmélita"
> Ben, pas beaucoup d'évolution ! Elle squatte le haut de l'armoire, descend seulement la nuit ou furtivement dans la journée. La nuit, elle joue avec les jeux que je lui laisse et a l'air de pas mal circuler. Elle mange bien et jusque là , était super propre , mais cette nuit, elle a fait 2 pipis sur le lit ! 
> Ma question aux spécialistes : est-ce que je la laisse tranquille et j'attends qu'elle descende toute seule ou est-ce qu'il faut que je limite ses cachettes pour la forcer à descendre un peu ? Sachant que quand je m'approche un peu, elle gronde et met les oreilles en arrière !
> Elle prend du zylkène depuis 3 semaines , par contre, les RC calm, ça la fait vomir, même mélangées. Merci d'avance pour vos conseils !


Limiter les endroits dans lesquels elle peut se planquer   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 
il faut passer du temps avec elle, lui parler, surtout quand tu déposes le repas, qu'elle associe ta présence à un moment sympa

Et sinon, t'as essayé le lancer de croquettes ?    ::  

Fufu juste après son arrivée chez moi, le 17 mars dernier

Fufu - vidéo 01 _par Sev_51_

Le 2 avril, quarantaine finie, en liberté dans l'appart...

Fufu  au contact... _par Sev_51_

Le 1er mai, Fufu en mode cool Raoul...


Bon il crache et feule encore si j'ai des mouvements trop brusques
je ne peux toujours pas le caresser, mais je ne désespère pas l'entendre ronronner un jour    :fou: 

Bon courage tient nous au courant

----------


## eva53

Ben, déjà, le lancer tout court, je ne suis pas très douée ! Alors le lancer de croquettes en haut d'une armoire, ça risque d'être un peu périlleux. En plus, maintenant, elle se met carrément dans les boîtes qui sont remplies de peluches. Tout ce que je vois, c'est 2  pointes d'oreilles qui dépassent un peu .

T'es sûre que ça va pas la traumatiser si je la déloge de là-haut ?

----------


## moumouche

HOPE: supers nouvelels!!! bravo à Kabou et tous ceux qui ont accompagnés sont rétablissement!!    :Embarrassment: k: 
ELMINE: bah je vois qu'elle aime toujours autant tes sacs la donzelle!!!    ::  

SEV: à ta place, je limiterai les caches pour l'amener doucement à descendre de son perchoir et découvrir à quel point la vie est douce...en bas!

----------


## gueguee

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!! Je ne revevais plus les alertes!!!!!!   :grrr: 


Que de bonnes et belles nouvelles en + !!!!!
C'est tout simplement formidable pour tous ces petits bouts de louloux!!!!

Merci à toutes de bien veiller sur tout ce petit monde!!!    ::   :amour4:

----------


## momo

La petite HOPE va bien STP Kabou?
 :merci:

----------


## kabou94

> La petite HOPE va bien STP Kabou?
>  :merci:


Nickel   ::   , je poste des photos ou un ptit film bientôt.
Ses poils repoussent bien, toutes les blessures des pattes sont quasi guéries, toujours très bon appétit, elle est de plus en plus vive.
Un vrai chaton  :chatnon:

----------


## gueguee

::   :amour4:

----------


## alexounette78

oh oui une vidéo de Hope!!!!

----------


## kabou94

> oh oui une vidéo de Hope!!!!


Elle est rapide maintenant, ça va pas être simple, mais pour ses marraines, je vais tenter...  :eyebrows:

----------


## alexounette78

::   ::

----------


## kabou94

> oh oui une vidéo de Hope!!!!


Et voilà la douce

[flash=425,344:l37rtcc6]http://www.youtube.com/v/-JE9SPLsFnY?hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:l37rtcc6]





Elle est pas mimi ma choupinette  :amour:

----------


## CathyMini

Elle est pleine de vie et je viens seulement de découvrir sa jolie tâche blanche sur le dos   ::   :amour4:

----------


## melusine23

:shock:  Mais elle est super vive la pupuce! J'adôôôôôôôôre les bonnes nouvelles comme ça! Elle porte bien son nom la belle. Et effectivement la répartition noir/blanc est très originale  :amour:

----------


## alexounette78

Quelles inquiétudes elle a pu nous donner!! en si peu de temps finalement quelle amélioration!! et j'allais le dire aussi sa tâche sur le dos super et originale. Merci Kabou, tu as une vraie merveille chez toi et il faudra lui trouver une famille à sa hauteur   ::

----------


## Sév51

Quel changement ! On a du mal à croire qu'il y a encore peu de temps elle était au plus mal...
*Kabou* t'as fait un super boulot    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Lusiole

Whaou ! Difficile à croire qu'elle était entre la vie et la mort il y a quelques semaines à peine ! 
La puce a bien remonté la pente, ça fait plaisir à voir ! Elle est superbe en plus  :amour:  .

Merci Kabou pour tout ce que tu as fait pour elle   ::   !

----------


## Lady92

::   difficile de croire que la pauvre petite misère d'il y a peine un mois soit devenue en si peu de temps une telle beauté    ::   bravo Kabou, je crois que tu es une magicienne    ::

----------


## Verlaine

Euh, c'est Hope ça??? Nan, j'y crois pas! Allez Kabou montre-nous Hope, pas ce chat qui lui ressemble!
Je n'en reviens pas de la voir comme ça, c'est hallucinant, on dirait vraiment un autre chat.
T'as encore fait des miracles Kabou.   ::

----------


## flolita

Des nouvelles des mini-puces!
Eclipse se porte comme un charme!!!Ses poils repoussent bien partout ,son petit bidon a bien cicatrisé,son coryza l'a pratiquement quitté,plus que quelques éternuements de temps en temps.Elle mange comme un ogre malgré sa petite taille.Elle commence à se remplumer,on sent moins ses petits os...elle a même grandi,elle a rattrapé sa frangine!!!  :shock: 
Elle est toujours aussi adorable,c'est un amour !!!   ::   :amour:  :amour3: 
Pour les pipis sur le canap' ben elle fait toujours dans la litière qui est sur le canap'!je pense que je vais essayer de la descendre d'un cran juste devant le canap',quoique l'autre ne soit pas bien loin...mais je vais commencer comme ça et on verra ce que ça donne...
La frangine est toujours aussi trouillarde!!! Quoique depuis qq jours elle sort le bout des moustaches même quand je suis là,mais faut pas que je bouge un cil sinon elle taille,mais je suis déjà contente qu'elle sorte de sa cachette en ma présence!
A part ça elle est folle amoureuse de mon matou,ce qui fait qu'elle sort encore plus depuis deux jours....mais bon si je bouge elle taille!!
Même si c'est un peu long je pense qu'elle s'habitue tout doucement,c'est clair les calinous c'est pas pour demain mais ça va venir,en attendant j'ai toujours un accès VIP sur ses amygdales,dès que je la regarde!!!
Désolée pour les photos j'arrive pas à en mettre  :boulet:

----------


## melusine23

Ah génial les nouvelles flolita!
Pour les photos, tu peux me les envoyer: [email=mmz23@hotmail.com:2mi59kp8]mmz23@hotmail.com[/email:2mi59kp8]

Ah oui, Eclipse plus grande qu'Abysse ???   :shock:  Effectivement, je veux des    :Stick Out Tongue: hoto:  !
Cete puce adorable était un petit sac d'os de 1,3 kg. Une idée de son poids maintenant?

Contente qu'Abysse se détende un peu même si l'accès VIP sur les amygdales ne soit pas forcément l'effet recherché. Abysse est amoureuse...   :amour4:  ça c'est bon !
Et tjr des difficultés à être propre, c fou ça pour Eclipse.

Merci pour les nouvelles et de prendre si bien soin des deux puces au caractère si différent!

Mél

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles Flolita ! Tu veux dire qu'Abysse est amoureuse d'Izmir   :shock:

----------


## flolita

Je t'enverrais de nouvelles photos!!
tu n'as pas reçu les précédentes?
Eclipse n'est pas encore plus grande mais elles ont la même taille maintenant,parce qu'Abysse avait qq centimètres de plus en hauteur.
Oui La petite Abysse est amoureuse de mon grand Izmir,et le pire c'est qu'au début il avait peur,mais maintenant ça va mieux,mais encore un peu la trouille mon gros matou  :hein:  il a pas l'habitude d'avoir une jolie fille qui lui court après...  :bisous2:

----------


## melusine23

Ah lala mais si tu as raison... tu m'avais envoyé un lien... je cherche ça tout de suite et je poste!

----------


## melusine23

Alors voilà, les photos datent du 1er mai ou d'avant.

Eclipse qui joue avec une souris:


Eclipse qui prend la pose:


Abysse, toujours le plus loin possible des bipèdes...


Abysse au fond et Eclipse au premier plan:


Les poils d'Eclipse repoussent sur ses pattes:


L'un des endroits préférés d'Eclipse: les genoux!


Le bidou d'Eclipse, qui cicatrise bien (ça semble encore douloureux sur la photo, mais ça date maintenant):


Eclipse qui s'exerce à rattraper sa soeur, en poids et en taille:

----------


## flolita

pas assez rapide!!!tu les as déjà mises ,je viens de t'en envoyer qq autres plus récentes ...
Elles sont belles mes loulouttes!!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## flolita

le bidon d'Eclypse  est bien guéri,ce n'est plus ni rouge ni gonflé,et il y a un petit duvet qui se ré installe

----------


## melusine23

La suite des miss qui semblent parfaitement heureuses chez flolita et Izmir    ::   :

Les deux amours qui se câlinent (Abysse est à gauche et Eclipse à droite):


Izmir très impressionné par ce petit gabarit de minette:


Opération séduction...  :amour4: 


Et si on jouait à chats de faïence?


Izmir cerné par les deux minettes et sa maman:

----------


## flolita

merci mélu pour les photos,et les commentaires qui sont très proche de la réalité!!!   ::

----------


## momo

HOPE...quel bonheur de te voir aussi pleine de vie!!!!
Kabou,tu as grave assurée pour la puce...elle est trop belle   ::   ::   ::  

Les autres minous sont tous mimis   ::   ::

----------


## lorion

Des nouvelles d'Alcatraz : Il va bien, nous finissons tout doucement son traitement pour la teigne. Il rejoindra esther jeudi prochain où il sera isolé jusqu'à la fin de son traitement et ainsi pourra côtoyer en toute tranquilité les autres minous de la maison.

La moins bonne nouvelle : La PCR a bien confirmé le diagnostic du loulou, il est bien FIV +

----------


## alexounette78

dommage pour le pcr   ::    il n'y a pas une phot de notre Alcatraz   ::

----------


## lorion

Je vais en reprendre une toute à l'heure.

----------


## alexounette78

:Embarrassment: k:

----------


## lorion

Comme promis, Alcatraz mon baroudeur ( difficile à prendre en photo car collé à moi tout le temps )

----------


## alexounette78

merci Lorion son air le dessert vraiment   ::   mais on voit que c'est un amour   ::   ::

----------


## melusine23

Il a une super bouille Alcatraz, j'adore!   :amour:   ::   :amour4:

----------


## gueguee

Euhhhh les notifications sur rescue ça marche pas toujours quand meme!!!!
Donc je découvre à l'instant la vidéo d'Hope ainsi que toutes les autres bonnes nouvelles  j'en suis + que ravie!!!
Hope est vraiment craquante   :amour: 
Quand à Alcatraz, son petit air lui donne un charme fou!!   :amour4:

----------


## momo

Comment se porte la jolie petite HOPE STP Kabou?

----------


## kabou94

> Comment se porte la jolie petite HOPE STP Kabou?


La choupinette va super bien, elle a été stérilisée la semaine dernière et à part les yeux qui coulent toujours un peu, c'est une super poupée pleine d'énergie.



Elle est un petit modèle de chat avec une tête très fine à la siamois   :amour:   ::

----------


## momo

:merci:  Kabou...elle est superbe la puce   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lorion

Ca y est !!!! Alcatraz a rejoint sa nouvelle maman jeudi.

Bonne route mon pépère.

----------


## gulpy

Super pour le gentil Alcatraz 0 dont j'aurais été ravie d'avoir croisé la route !!!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Verlaine

Très bonne nouvelle pour Alcatraz!
Quant à Hope, ça valait vraiment le coup d'espérer, elle a prouvé qu'elle voulait rester avec de gentils humains.   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## momo

Est ce que la jolie HOPE a trouvé une famille STP Kabou?

----------


## SarahC

Non, pas une piste...

----------


## kabou94

> Est ce que la jolie HOPE a trouvé une famille STP Kabou?


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

c'est une petite merveille pleine de vie, la voici à l'instant.



Elle est craquante   :amour:   ::

----------


## momo

Elle a les yeux tout larmoyants...elle est vraiment jolie   ::   ::   petite HOPE.

----------


## kabou94

> Elle a les yeux tout larmoyants...elle est vraiment jolie     petite HOPE.


et oui toujours et pourtant je mets une pommade matin et soir...

----------


## alexounette78

elle est sublime!!!! tellement belle et touchante. Et son calici comment va t-il ?

----------


## kabou94

> elle est sublime!!!! tellement belle et touchante. Et son calici comment va t-il ?


Pas de soucis, elle n'a jamais eu de plaies dans la bouche, ses plaies des pattes peuvent-être un signe de calici mais tout a bien cicatrisé rapidement et elle gambade comme si elle n'avait jamais frôlé la mort, une battante cette minouchette.   ::

----------


## alexounette78

tu l'as sacrément aidée!!!   ::

----------


## SarahC

> Ben, déjà, le lancer tout court, je ne suis pas très douée ! Alors le lancer de croquettes en haut d'une armoire, ça risque d'être un peu périlleux. En plus, maintenant, elle se met carrément dans les boîtes qui sont remplies de peluches. Tout ce que je vois, c'est 2  pointes d'oreilles qui dépassent un peu .
> 
> T'es sûre que ça va pas la traumatiser si je la déloge de là-haut ?


Comment va-t-elle depuis?

----------


## SarahC

Moumouche, comment va ton minou?

----------


## moumouche

salut Sarah ! et mieux vaut tard que jamais n'est ce pas!?

et bien j'entends tout en pianotant le minou en question (Salem pour ne pas le nommer) racler sa gamelle de pâtée comme tous les soirs aux environ de 19.30-20.00 depuis qu'il nous a rejoint.

Salem n'est toujours pas castré parce que Salem est un chat extraordinaire! rien! rien, pas de miaulement (sauf quand je sors de ma chambre le matin pour me rappeler à lui et ne pas oublier de lui donner sa gamelle..), pas de signe d'agressivité, de pipi à côté (bon des fois y'a des cacas pas recouverts mais bon.. ça a dû arriver 3 fois !  :Big Grin: ) il est génial.. il perd pas trop ses poils, j'arrive même à recevoir mon neveu pour la nuit alors que fichtrement allergique au chat ... il adore dormir sur le radiateur à côté du sapin en ce moment.. il est parfait! le seul hic c'est qu'il est peureux de nature malgré ses efforts, je le décrit un peu dans le post "peur ou filouterie", il est profondément peureux (le fameux "craintif" sur sa fiche descriptive..  :Smile: ) ce qui nous empêche évidemment d'avoir des câlins, la connivence etc.. c'est beaucoup je sais, mais si on avait eu un fils un peu "différent", on l'aurait pas jeté pour autant.. donc il est là et on désespère pas qu'un jour il lâche un peu de lest.. je suis pas comportementaliste mais j'ai bon espoir qu'un jour il monte sur mes genoux.. 

Cependant, c'est un chat extraordinaire, et il est je crois heureux avec nous (sauf quand on le prend dans les bras ou pire! quand on lui coupe les griffes.. ce qui n'arrive heureusement pas tous les jours!..) il est guidé par son ventre comme tous les chats et il sent bon la bave qu'on lui dépose tous les jours sur la tête avec nos bisous!

----------


## kabou94

Elles sont un peu floues mais je viens de recevoir des photos de Hope avec sa chienne, je partage car c'est trop mignon  :: 





Si c'est pas de l'amour ça  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merci Kabou pour les photos de la petite Hope qui revient de tellement loin et celles de son chien  :: 
Ca fait super plaisir de voir ca, j adore

----------


## Lusiole

::

----------

